# Reef Crystals <> Sea Salt, when I do not have stony corals



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any reason to use Reef Crystals salt if I do not have stony corals?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Last time I checked, you had lots of stony corals.

That said, I would prefer another brand myself =D


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Last time I checked, you had lots of stony corals.
> 
> That said, I would prefer another brand myself =D


Do I? I have small pieces of montipora and two other, which I got from Mr. Conix.
They are growing perfectly with regular salt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg, I think you are confusing the terms:

LPS: Large polyp stony coral (elegeance, frogspawn, anchor coral, plate, etc.)
SPS: Small polyp stony coral (monti, acro's, etc.)

Things that aren't stony are things like zoanthids, mushrooms, anenomes, star polyps etc.

Both LPS/SPS need calcium (and subsequently, Mg) to grow, repair and thrive, so you should be using a reef salt.

My favs are (and in this order!): Tropic Marin Pro Reef, D&D H2Ocean and Seachem Salinity.

There are other types around too =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my... Thanks Chris. I really did not know this stuff. Shame on me 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything with a "skeleton" is considered a stony coral.... Those without ANY hard skeletons are soft corals....

Soft - Zoa's, Mushrooms, Ricordeas, Leathers, etc..
Hard - Almost everything else


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Good. I am a smart now, but I never could assume that elegance or frogspawn have a skeleton

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

sig said:


> Good. I am a smart now, but I never could assume that elegance or frogspawn have a skeleton


I use the word skeleton incorrectly...

They have a stony base where they retract from... Without that 'stony' base they would not survive

Your frogspawn should have branches of stone(calcium) that its attached to


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, it is . i was always thinking that these corals are just attached to the LR, but I was wrong

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Growth is pretty cool to witness (although its a very slow pace... slower then watching grass grow)

My frogspawn went from 1 head to now 3.... it slowly splits into two. You will notice the 'skeleton' part starting to get bigger... then they start to branch away from eachother and continue to split & branch


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Sig

Thanks for posting this, I was in the same boat and have just learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

So it is beneficial to use reef crystals compared to Instant Ocean no reef crystals????


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kies1 said:


> So it is beneficial to use reef crystals compared to Instant Ocean no reef crystals????


"Reef Crystals enriched blend sea salt contains extra levels of calcium, vitamins, and selected trace elements. Developed for use in sophisticated reef aquariums, it was the first enriched sea water formulation available to aquarium hobbyists. The inclusion of important components at concentrations greater than in natural seawater assures extended availability of substances that are assimilated and depleted especially quickly in thriving reef aquariums. A special additive helps to detoxify excess heavy metals, such as copper, that are often found at elevated levels in domestic water supplies. Reef Crystals salt provides superior dissolvability and is compatible with all marine aquariums. We use only the most sophisticated biological and chemical test methods to develop and refine our formulas, and Reef Crystals Sea Salt is no exception. Every batch is carefully analyzed to guarantee composition, consistency, and uniformity. "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always used Instant Ocean and once tried a bag of Reef Crystals...I was not as impressed since it kindof left the new batches of saltwater murky. I preffer to dose calcium, magnesium, iodine and other trace elements with the top-offs water.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

The reason I asked was because I did not see any benefits to spending the extra cash on the IO reef crystals. Went through a complete bucket and now half way through The normal IO and see no difference in corals etc.


----------

